# ne point / ne... point / point de



## eklir

Busco traducciones de ne point de, ejemplo: Le désert n'a point de livre
sería algo así como: el desierto no tiene ningún libro (¿o no tiene en absoluto/ absolutamente?). En realidad tengo la sensación que, en la traducción, se escapa algo, y no sé muy bien cómo ser exacta, cuáles son las connotaciones de esta construcción.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Eklir:

*Point* es un equivalente de *pas*. Sólo es más anticuado, no tiene matiz especial.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## eklir

Gévy, ¡no me lo puedo creer! Siempre he traducido con algún matiz "point"
Entonces (permíteme una pregunta más), ¿la traducción más correcta y literal sería: El desierto no tiene libro, más que El desierto no tiene ningún libro?
Bisous


----------



## Gévy

Pues sí, lo más literal sería : no tiene libro.

Pero, ten en cuenta que a menuda enfatizáis nuestro "pas" con un "ninguno", por lo que me resultan igual de correctas ambas traducciones.

Pero, mira que soy pesada, la pondría más bien así:

El desierto no tiene libro escrito.

No sé, me resulta más vuestra esta forma de decirlo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## eklir

Gévy, mil gracias, de verdad. Bisous.
Eklir.


----------



## Yuri Padilla

Hola a todos,
Estoy tratando de entender la obra "Le bourgeois gentilhomme" de Moliere, desde su versión original.
La frase *Voilà qui n'est point sot, et ces gens-là se trémoussent bien *la entiendo como: Eso que no es tonto, y esa gente se mueve bien ... 
Que opinan uds?
Saludos,
Yuri.


----------



## Paquita

Como ya lo sabrás este "burgués" quiere aprender y ha contratado a distintos maestros para ello; entre otros un "maestro de baile" ; el baile le encantaba al Rey Luis XIV... El maestro ha venido a su casa con su "gente" o sea bailadores que le enseñan algunos pasos y figuras. El burgués exclama que eso es interesante (eso no es nada tonto, merece la pena ser enseñado y aprendido ) pero en vez de usar "bailar o danzar" usa "contonearse" ... lo que prueba su ignorancia


----------



## Yuri Padilla

Hola a todos,
La frase que le envio como consulta es de "le bourgeois gentilhomme" de Molière (imagino que tienes características particulares de la epóca en cuanto a escritura). Bueno, yo la traduzco así: "Ya les había dicho, todo el secreto de las armas consiste en dos cosas, dar, y no recibir" ... si esta traducción es correcta, no entiendo el propósito de "l'" antes de "ai déjà" ... y el primer "ne" sin su pas correspondiente (dado que no expresa alguna duda alguna, deberia ser un "ne" acompañado de "pas").
Que opinan uds.?
Saludos,
Yuri..


----------



## Paquita

Ya se* lo* he dicho =* l'* corresponde a *lo*, aquí

El *ne* no corresponde con un *pas* sino con *que *= *ne* consiste *qu'*en deux choses = *no *consiste *sino* en dos cosas


----------



## Yuri Padilla

Muchas gracias Paquita.
Yuri.


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

Contexto:

Se trata de una carta escrita por el señor Gustave Eiffel (quizá el vocabulario o la forma de expresarse pueda resultar un poco anticuado, no sé).

*



Je ne crois point faire preuve de vanité en disant que jamais projet n'a été plus populaire (...)

Click to expand...

* 
Dudas:

- No entiendo la función de "point" en esa oración y en ese lugar.

- No entiendo por qué delante de projet no va un "un".

La traducción que hago de esta frase es la siguiente:



> "No creo estar haciendo muestras de vanidad si digo/diciendo que jamás un proyecto había sido más popular"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tu traducción es correcta.

Point = pas (pero más antiguo); viene en cualquier diccionario.

La falta de artículo con la expresión "jamais... ne fut/n'a été" es clásica o literaria.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## princesa por sorpresa

Gracias gevy...


saludos


----------



## Lucatw

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​Hola a todos...

Cómo traducirían esta frase al español: Le poèta aima beaucoup la réponsa, pleine de sagesse, que l'avegue lui avait faite, et il n'oublia *point de la raconter dans ses souvenirs*. = El sitio del contar de sus recuerdos ?! (algo no va bien con esta frase jejejeje)...


Espero vuestra ayuda, saludos y gracias de antemano...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Il n'oublia point = il n'oublia pas : no se olvidó de contarlo, no dejó de contarlo...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## berocca

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos

​Hola,¿podría ayudar-me alguien con esta frase?
Tengo que traducirla. Ahí va:
_Il n’est *point* permis de supposer de l’esprit dans les bêtes, car cette pensée n’a *point* d’issue. _

_Gracias._


----------



## Gévy

Hola Berroca:

Como ves, se trata de la negación ne.. point = ne... pas.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## babis

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos

​ Hola a  todos:Quiesiera me ayudaran a definir si el point es negativo en la siguiente oración:
Le commentarire arrive et n'éclarcit rien, parce que le lecteur ne le rattache point à la narration dont l'écrivain l'a separé. 
Podría decirse: no lo vincula con ningún punto?
mil gracias, babis.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Babis:



babis said:


> Hola a todos:Quiesiera me ayudaran a definir si el point es negativo en la siguiente oración:
> Le commentarire arrive et n'éclarcit rien, parce que le lecteur ne le rattache point à la narration dont l'écrivain l'a separé.
> Podría decirse: no lo vincula con ningún punto?
> mil gracias, babis.


 
Sí, pero ¿por qué con ningún punto?


----------



## babis

Athos, gracial mil, con ello voy aprendiendo un poco más. babis.


----------



## babis

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos

​ Hola a todos, me gustaría saber si la expresión *point de modele* es negativa, es decir, que signifique "nada de modelo" o no hay modelo, en la siguiente oración. Autrement dit, point de modèle que vaille hors de la durée. Mil gracias babis.


----------



## Marlluna

Para mí es negativa. Yo diría "no hay modelo que valga". Pero espera a que te lo confirmen. Suerte.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Negativo.
Point = ninguno.
(Francés poco usual ya)


----------



## babis

gracial mil a los dos. babis


----------



## donqui

*Nueva pregunta*
 hilos unidos
Cuando ya existen hilos sobre la misma expresión, complétenlos. No habrán un hilo nuevo
 
​ ils sont verses de *André Chénier*, mon trouble "point" 

Quoi que l'heure présente ait de trouble et d'ennui, 
        Je ne veux point mourir encore

mon traduction :

Cualquier cosa que haya en la hora presente, problema, y hastío,
 yo no quiero morir aún.

mais oú je met le "point"?


----------



## yserien

Pongamos que "point" es una negación que refuerza el sentido de "ne",como si dijeras "de ninguna manera/a ningun precio/absolutamente" quiero morir aun..


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour, Donqui, et bienvenue !

Tu as mis le "point" parfaitement à sa place. C'est la deuxième partie de la négation : "point" est synonyme de "pas", dans la langue littéraire ancienne. Regarde ici (point²).

_Trouble_ : regarde là, mais aussi dans d'autres dictionnaires pour retrouver le sens de l'époque. Dans ce poème, c'est une émotion très violente, de même que l'_ennui_. 

Ce poème s'appelle "La jeune captive". C'est une jeune condamnée à mort qui parle. Les mots qu'elle utilise sont proches de ceux de la tragédie classique. Le sens que nous donnons à ces mots aujourd'hui peut paraître bien faible en comparaison.

Bon courage !


----------



## manurafa

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, quisiera poder resolver esta duda que tengo sobre el significado de *ne point *en la siguiente frase:

Puis, allongeant le bras, el inscrivit des signes sur un cahier de papier blanc qui se trouvait à l'extremité de son bureau, et qu'il dressa ensuite, comme s'il eût voulu *ne point *le perdre de vue.

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## Pinuchimanduchi

Hola Gévy, quería preguntarte si point equivale a pas, pero más anticuado, ¿sería correcto usarlo para traducciones actuales? ¿se usa en la lengua hablada o bien su uso ha quedado obsoleto? ¡Muchas gracias!
Además sin matices...


----------



## chonlenon

No sé qué significa la expresión, ¿cómo la podría traducir al castellano?

La frase es la siguiente:

Nous ne sommes point dupes des ménagements qu'on prend ici pour faire entendre (_quelque chose_)

Se trata de un fragmento argumentativo de un proyecto de ley/texto literario de 1805.


Si hacen falta mayores especificaciones acerca del contexto, las aclaro.

merci d'avance


----------



## chonlenon

retiro la consulta, leyendo un diccionario me di cuenta de que _point _era un adv de négation.

una posible traducción de Nous ne sommes point dupes sería _no somos ingenuos_

igualmente no sabría como traducir la connotación "antigua", vieja, de la expresión al castellano. Si alguien tiene una idea, se agradece.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Ya tenemos algunos hilos sobre este tema, como este al cual uní tu pregunta.

Quiero rescatar la intervención de Gévy:


Gévy said:


> Reconnais qu'en français on sent immédiatement que le texte n'est pas  d'aujourd'hui. Ce "point" et l'emploi du passé simple donnent ce petit  tour ancien.
> 
> Le rendre en español est beaucoup plus compliqué (pas de "point" et le  passé simple n'a rien de vieillot), peut-être faudrait-il simplement  déplacer le vieillissement sur une autre expression, dans cette phrase  ou dans une autre. En fait c'est une question de style en général. Le  tout c'est de rendre le style du récit tout au long du texte,  l'important n'est pas dans l'expression elle-même de cette phrase  précise.


Es decir que si en el resto de la traducción has conseguido dar un "ambiente" del XIX, no tendrías que preocuparte.

Si no, en francés actual "oímos" algo de insistencia cuando encontramos este _point_ que se prodría traducir añadiendo:
- no somos en absoluto

Espera otras opiniones.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## diogodasis

Hola,

Estoy traduciendo una obra de Leon d'hervey de Saint Denys que se llama "Les rêves et les moyens de les diriger". Me he encontrado con esta frase que no se muy bien lo que quiere decir la expresión "je n'ai point..." Creo que es algo así como "No tengo la intención de atribuirme los méritos". 

Muchas gracias de antemano. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como puedes ver si lees este hilo desde el principio, la negación "ne...point" = "ne...pas", solo que un poco más antiguo, y se usa todavía en ciertas zonas rurales.

No tiene más complicación, es un simple "no" en español. 

Gévy


----------



## diogodasis

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como puedes ver si lees este hilo desde el principio, la negación "ne...point" = "ne...pas", solo que un poco más antiguo, y se usa todavía en ciertas zonas rurales.
> 
> No tiene más complicación, es un simple "no" en español.
> 
> Gévy



Muchas gracias Gévy me ha servido de mucha ayuda tu respuesta.
Un saludo.


----------



## yagomj

Hola, Salut 

Je lisais mes notes de cours quand j'ai buté la phrase du bas :

_      Or, le climat européen et même mondial n'aida point à la stabilité du nouveau régime.
_
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclaircir sur l'utilisation de l'expression soulignée, s'il vous plaît?

Merci d'avance


----------

